# Перламутровые пуговицы



## Pawls2013 (5 Сен 2015)

Ребят, где можно достать комплект натуральных перламутровых пуговиц для баяна?


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

В Италии,но дорогое это удовольствие,если не ошибаюсь где то в районе 200 евро.


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Сен 2015)

Ю.Никулину халатик с перламутровыми ,тоже обошелся дороговато!! Ну, а если для баяна Вам,то может немцы скостят с легонца.Поинтересоваться можно на  муз. сайтах у немцев,где-то  года два назад я встречал у них предложения на пуговицы,комплекты голосов,ремни и многое другое.Цены уже не помню,комерцией не занимаюсь,доставка по  почте и естественно все эти процедуры не из дешевых мероприятий.Надо-же и по креплению и по цветовому тону,  вопрос отштудировать.Pawls2013,да неужели этот вопрос не решить в Москве,это было-бы  для Вас спокойнее и уверенно надежнее.


----------



## Pawls2013 (5 Сен 2015)

Спасибо! Пытаюсь найти через Москву. Но столица хранит торжественное молчание


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

Pawls2013/ писал:


> Спасибо! Пытаюсь найти через Москву. Но столица хранит торжественное молчание


Знакомый с форума во ВКонтакте поступал проще. Брал реальные "пуговицы" и и при помощи бокорезов и наждачки превращал их в кнопки. Дешево и сердито 

А здесь не смотрели?
http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html


----------



## gte_33 (5 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> Pawls2013/ писал:Спасибо! Пытаюсь найти через Москву. Но столица хранит торжественное молчание Знакомый с форума во ВКонтакте поступал проще. Брал реальные "пуговицы" и и при помощи бокорезов и наждачки превращал их в кнопки. Дешево и сердито
> 
> А здесь не смотрели?
> http://www.delicia.ru/zap.html


Перламутровые кнопки ценятся вовсе не из за красоты, а из за своих физических свойств. Проще говоря они не скользят при потливости пальцев. Но Вы это и сами наверное знаете.


----------



## Pawls2013 (5 Сен 2015)

Смотрел! Там только искусственный


----------



## Pawls2013 (5 Сен 2015)

Да, конечно из-за свойств. Пальцы вообще не скользят, да и просто очень приятные тактильные ощущения  я на правую уже поставил темный перламутр, теперь ищу на левую


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Что то на фото кнопки у Вас мало похожи на перламутр. Итальянцы ставят перламутр на дорогие модели Готововыборный Баянов,но цена комплекта я Вам сразу сказал будет дорогая. У Андрея Романова на его Мире стоял перламутр.Согласен с Вами  что смысл поставить комплект есть,смотрится красиво и очень удобно для игры.


----------



## Pawls2013 (5 Сен 2015)

Почему мало похожи? Быть может потому что совсем новые и отполированные? Я знаю какие кнопки были у Андрея Николаевича-консерваторию у него заканчивал, именно поэтому и себе перламутр поставил  Единственное неудобство с такими кнопками, это необходимость их полировать где-то раз в год, иначе они засаливаются и выглядят чуть эээээ... чуть матово и на ощупь шероховатые. Ну и руки мыть перед тем как брать инструмент).Шишкин кстати, чтобы не полировать свою новую перламутровую клавиатуру покрыл ее бесцветным лаком, практично конечно, но свойства теряются


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Pawls2013,согласен с Вами.


----------



## acco (5 Сен 2015)

Семенов говорил, что в свой баян Pigini купил пуговицы и отпрвил их итальянцам. Они их счесали и приклеили.
В левую перламутр спросите у своих ребят из Новосибирска - "Сибирский баян" 
+ 7 (383) 285-45-85
+ 7 (913) 904-69-46


----------



## fonare (7 Сен 2015)

Pawls2013 писал:


> Почему мало похожи? Быть может потому что совсем новые и отполированные? Я знаю какие кнопки были у Андрея Николаевича-консерваторию у него заканчивал, именно поэтому и себе перламутр поставил  Единственное неудобство с такими кнопками, это необходимость их полировать где-то раз в год, иначе они засаливаются и выглядят чуть эээээ... чуть матово и на ощупь шероховатые. Ну и руки мыть перед тем как брать инструмент).Шишкин кстати, чтобы не полировать свою новую перламутровую клавиатуру покрыл ее бесцветным лаком, практично конечно, но свойства теряются


А можно поподробнее, что из себя представляет процесс полировки? Это самостоятельно можно сделать? И где кстати такие кнопки купили?


----------



## Pawls2013 (7 Сен 2015)

fonare писал:


> Эти пуговицы мне поставили в Туле когда я возил свой баян на гарантийный ремонт летом. Больше у них нет ни таких ни черно-белых, и судя по всему и не предвидится. Процесс полировки обычен - у мастеров есть полировочный станок, можно и самому  - мягкая кожа или войлок + паста гои, откручиваете одну кнопку, полируете и прикручиваете обратно, потом следующую и тд. Очень долгое и "веселое" занятие


----------



## Дмитрий (14 Окт 2015)

А синтетический перламутр совсем не то?
Есть смысл покупать у нас синтетику?


----------



## qwark (14 Окт 2015)

*Pawls2013*, а что у вас вылезло по гарантийному? говорят, сейчас качество производства не очень


----------



## Pawls2013 (14 Окт 2015)

qwark писал:


> *Pawls2013*, а что у вас вылезло по гарантийному? говорят, сейчас качество производства не очень


за год не сломалось ни одного голоса, хотя нагрузка на инструмент выпала очень серьезная. Сделали мне там только кнопки, выполнили подстройку и небольшие работы по механике. По производству, тут за все инструменты не могу сказать, только за мастеровые "Миры" - если баян сделан мастерами Тураджовым, Мавриным и Цыгановым - то это баян экстра класса. В настоящее время хорошие "Миры" делают только эти мастера. Есть всякие ширпотребовские баяны, которые выглядят как "мир" но с чешским аккордом - это полное фуфло и вышеперечисленные мастера не имеют к этим "инструментам" никакого отношения


----------



## Дмитрий (14 Окт 2015)

*Дмитрий*, Дмитрий писал:


> А синтетический перламутр совсем не то?
> Есть смысл покупать у нас синтетику?


Не хочу чтоб вопрос затерялся, по этому с вашего позволения повторю его!
А синтетический перламутр совсем не то?
Есть смысл покупать у нас синтетику?


----------



## Pawls2013 (15 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> *Дмитрий писал: *А синтетический перламутр совсем не то?
> Есть смысл покупать у нас синтетику?


Синтетический перламутр смотрится конечно красивее просто пластика или акрила, но по физическим свойствам и тактильным ощущениям совсем не похож на настоящий. К тому же натуральный перламутр еще и 'играет' на свету, переливаясь всеми цветами радуги (если хорошо отполирован и ухожен).


----------



## Дмитрий (15 Окт 2015)

Pawls2013/ писал:


> Цитата:*Дмитрий писал: *А синтетический перламутр совсем не то?
> Есть смысл покупать у нас синтетику?
> 
> 
> Синтетический перламутр смотрится конечно красивее просто пластика или акрила, но по физическим свойствам и тактильным ощущениям совсем не похож на настоящий. К тому же натуральный перламутр еще и 'играет' на свету, переливаясь всеми цветами радуги (если хорошо отполирован и ухожен).


Вам большое спасибо что отозвались и ответили на мой вопрос.
Я просто хочу на РоялСтандарт поставить перламутр...думаю что для него и синтетика подойдет. Я этим баяном с бендом работаю, он не тяжелый и компактный...хотелось чтоб он еще и смотрелся неотразимо)
http://s57.radikal.ru/i156/1510/93/15eacc13d82b.jpg


----------

